# SS Badger Michigan Car Ferry



## Guest_Save Our Trains Michigan_* (Oct 18, 2007)

Here some videos of coming into port in WI and MI that i took while on

the Badger on Oct 13-2007. This Car ferry use to haul C&O railcars across the lake.


----------

